# Neuer Anfänger aus Nordwestdeutschland LK Oldenburg



## dreyerm0 (7. April 2020)

Moin,

Ich komme aus Nordwestdeutschland - genauer aus Ahlhorn im Landkreis Oldenburg. Ich bin Anfänger, fahre ein Votec M6 mit SRAM Guide R und Shimano XT Schaltung.
Da ich keine Ortskenntnisse habe, suche ich auf diesem Weg Leute mit denen man mal ein Stündchen in der Nähe eine Runde durch den Wald drehen kann. Keine 100Km Gewalttouren oder so.
Aus beruflichen und Privaten Gründen funktionieren bei mir keine festen Termine.


----------



## Maik_aus_W (7. April 2020)

Moin und herzlich Willkommen!
Ich komme von der anderen Seite der Weser, aus Ecke Worpswede.
Wenn es dir möglich ist das man sich in der Mitte trifft, so könnte ich mal eine Tour planen.
Z.B. Treffen in Groß Ippener, und dann über Feld und Wald in Richtung und durch das ehem. Atomwaffenlager in Dünsen, kreuz und quer und wieder zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Albschrat (7. April 2020)

Ich könnte noch Wildeshausen in die Runde werfen...


----------



## dreyerm0 (8. April 2020)

Das hört sich beides gut an.
Ich würde dann mal sagen nach Ostern Groß Ippener mal am Samstag und Wildeshausen im Sommer in der Woche - vorzugsweise Freitags.
Ich schreib euch mal PNs


----------



## hama687 (16. Mai 2020)

Was draus geworden? Die Ecke ist mir auch bisher auser vom Auto komplett unbekannt ?


----------



## Purple-cube (1. Juni 2022)

Albschrat schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch Wildeshausen in die Runde werfen...


Hi an alle, 
Ich bin neu in wildeshausen und auf der suche nach begleitung und touren fuhrung fürs Gelände in und um wildeshausen


----------

